# Bluetooth Transmitter for Car Headunit



## David Mo (Jun 27, 2011)

For a typical stereo headunit, I would like to take the right and left channel pre-amp out RCA connectors and connect them to a Bluetooth transmitter. All I have been able to find so far are battery powered Bluetooth transmitters. The Bluetooth transmitter will be broadcasting to a pair of wireless Bluetooth headsets.

Ideally I am looking for a 12 VDC powered Bluetooth transmitter or even a 120 V powered Bluetooth transmitter would work. The headsets are going to be used in a boat and not a car, therefore this is legal.


----------

